# Michigan Q gathering



## kingfishcam

Alright folks, I finally have my head above water...

August 10, hopefully a beautiful Saturday, will be my first Michigan gathering Q feat.
We have pleanty of parking, and room for campers if needed.  The pool will be open, and pleanty of wood for a campfire.

Needs:

DoodleQ..  You interested in bring the rig for cooking???

Handymanstan..  You still have tables and chairs available?

It would be good for me to know who is coming, who is cooking, and who is camping.

Lets the games begin!


----------



## kingfishcam

Oh ya, we are in Fowlerville, Mi.  Pretty close to M52 and i96.  I will provide specifics when needed.  Or just follow the TBS trail...


----------



## fwismoker

Just might have to do this!  I'm 3 hours south down in Fort Wayne but not a bad drive...up 69

It'll depend on weather for me because i'd be pitching a tent.  Keith


----------



## kingfishcam

Plenary if room for tents.  A blue tarp over too helps too.


----------



## aj6862

No rig for me and no sleeping, I can bring a good size side dish to pass if that helps


----------



## handymanstan

Good Day KFC. A Michigan get together sounds great but  Man you are killing me the 10th is the comp. in Newaygo. I do still have tables chairs and canopy's. I have to decide where to go but you can still use the tables chairs and canopy's we just need to get them to you. If there is any way to change the date that would be cool but if not and you get this going then I will probably make it to your party and try to hit a different comp later.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

If we do not get much more response, the date and location might have to be changed.  Not seeing the response I had hoped for.


----------



## fwismoker

Keep this thread bumped..there has to be more Mich folks and Indiana folks interested.  You're only 3 hours from Fort Wayne.


----------



## handymanstan

So what time frame are you thinking KFC.  Lunch and dinner then a fire at night or just dinner and a fire.

Since DoodleQ can't make it what do we have available to smoke or cook on.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

Stan, thanks for all you have offered!

I have my electric proofer, and that will hold as much as any towable Q I have seen.  Plan on max of 235 degrees on that.

I also have my smaller propane smoker, and if course a bbq.

No time set, Friday to Sunday works for me, but I like dinner on Saturday about 6.

If we get some good amount if committed folks, I can just do some 321 ribs or something.????


----------



## handymanstan

PARTY IN SOUTH CENTRAL MICHIGAN AUG 10   Come on people in Michigan, Illinois, Indiana ,Ohio.  KFC is willing to put this on the least we can do is take him up on it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I can and will donate up to 10 racks of BB ribs for up to 10 people to compete in a prep and rub competition with no prizes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Since all to be smoked together in the proofer just rub glaze and prep.  So show your rub off… 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sign up and have some fun with us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 KFC your welcome, I think I covered some of the meat so we need sides and people to bring and eat them.

I believe I have 18 tables I know I have 15.  I think I have 90 chairs I know I have 70 chairs. I know I have two ice tables and 6 10x20 canopies.

I also have a propane trash can corn-potato cooker and a  electric roaster if needed.

Stan


----------



## fwismoker

I'll definitely try too...i'm down in Fort Wayne.    I'll let you all know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## humdinger

Whew....looks like I got back on the SMF horse just in time! Things have been a little crazy for me since May and I dropped off the map for awhile. But just yesterday my wife said, "Isn't there supposed to be a Michigan gathering for your smoker group this summer?" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I freaked! So I held my breath and logged back on, praying I hadn't missed it. Looks like I got lucky.

I haven't checked my calendar yet (it's at work), but I'm 90% sure I can make it for the day on the 10th, maybe overnight if I play my cards right with the wife. As for something to bring, I'll put my thinking cap on. For starters, I have a set of cornhole/bag toss boards, a set of washer toss boards (polish horse shoes), and a ladder ball set I can bring to help pass the time between dips in the pool. More to follow. Thanks for hosting KFC.


----------



## kingfishcam

Setup can start Friday afternoon.  
I am sure my cooler will be full of cans by then.  :)


----------



## humdinger

KFC,I assume this is a family-friendly event correct? I'm thinking about bringing my wife and 3 year-old daughter.


----------



## kingfishcam

Absolutly a family friendly place.And dont forget the swim suits!


----------



## humdinger

Hey KingFish,Count me in as well as my wife and daughter. We'll be there Saturday afternoon into the evening.As far as food goes, I can bring a side dish (mac and cheese?) but since I won't be there in time donate meat to the smoker, do you know if we are throwing in $$ to cover the cost of the meat? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kingfishcam

Side dishes will defiantly be needed.  I am a pretty simple cooker for the most part.  I will probably throw on a baked taters.

As far as a donation, handymanstan would probably accept.

What we get about a week away, I will get a final "list" together of participants and "stuff".

Looking forward to it!

Oh ya, I have a bunch of salmon needing smoking....  I am sure that will happen that weekend also.


----------



## humdinger

Sounds good. Thanks again for hosting and keeping us posted with updates!


----------



## handymanstan

I just want to see this party grow. Come on Michiganders lets get together and have some fun and good eats.

The Salmon sounds good KFC and I have a rub I made for smoked watermelon so add that to the list.

Humdinger,  No one owes me anything! The mac&cheese sounds good too. I want to try that cornhole game.

Now lets PARTY

Stan


----------



## rougerocco

I just saw this post, I am new to the group and would like to come! We is the deadline for headcount?


----------



## kingfishcam

I don't think we really have a deadline, but will count it up a few days before.


----------



## kingfishcam

Come on Michiganders, I have a ton of smoker to fill up, and enough parking for a kid rock concert!

2 weeks away!


----------



## fwismoker

Kid Rock??!  Sign me up!!!


----------



## kingfishcam

I am thinking breakfast fatties on Sunday morning.  Anyone??


----------



## handymanstan

We need more participation from hungry Michigan people.  Breakfast fatties with coffee sounds great.

I won't be able to camp but live close enough I can help set up fri evening. Eat and drink sat then come back for fatties and clean up sun.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

I am thinking Friday night will be prepping of the fish.  Might just throw them in the smoker sat morning so we have an appi-teaser..

Never tried a fatty, figured that weekend would be a good time to start.  :)


----------



## humdinger

I'm thinking about bringing some pork shoulder blade country ribs Meijer had on special. I have about 13 lbs and they're boneless. I think that should be enough with the other food there, but we can cut them in half to make them stretch if needed.

I probably won't get there until 12 or 1pm on Saturday, but if I prep them at home that morning and arrive with them ready to go right on the smoker, that should be ample time to cook/smoke right? Jeff usually does his for about 3 hours, so I think it should be good.


----------



## kingfishcam

My ribs usually follow the 3-2-1 time at a lower temp.The best corn on the cob is starting to show up on the stands around me, so I will have that available also.


----------



## kingfishcam

As of today, this is what I have for interested folks with headcount.  I can make adjustments in this list as necessary.Kingfishcam 4, Little guy (KFC friend) 2, Scott (KFC friend)  4, Brad 2(my fishing/smoking buddy),Handymanstan 3, Humdinger 3, FWIsmoker?????, Aj6862 1?, Rougerocco ?????, hillbillyrkstr 2,Irv 3,  I will also post another "who is bringing what" reply in a bit...


----------



## handymanstan

Morning KFC,  I am bringing two friends so that makes three for me.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

So far, the food list looks like this:Handymanstan-- Ribs and smoked watermelonKFC--Baked taters and corn on the cobLittleguy--special recipe baked beansHumdinger--pork shoulder ribs, Mac and CheeseScott-- tossed salad Brad--Salad dresing/BBQ sauceBring your own drinks!!!I am working on a BBQ sause and salad dressing doner, unless someone has this covered!


----------



## kingfishcam

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Morning KFC,  I am bringing two friends so that makes three for me.
> 
> Stan


Got it!


----------



## fwismoker

I'm looking like a no go for now but that could change later in the week.  Will let you know as soon as I can


----------



## humdinger

Just confirming what you wrote above. 3 for me (2 adults 1 child) and the pork shoulder country ribs. Also I'll bring my corn bag toss (cornhole), ladder ball, and washer toss games for extra entertainment.


----------



## kingfishcam

Humdinger said:


> Just confirming what you wrote above. 3 for me (2 adults 1 child) and the pork shoulder country ribs. Also I'll bring my corn bag toss (cornhole), ladder ball, and washer toss games for extra entertainment.


Dont forget the mac n cheese!!!!


----------



## aj6862

It looks as if I my have to work, not sure just yet and the bad thing is I won't know till the last min. However if I do come I would be bringing 1 other person and also I would do a desert like a cheese cake or some homemade pie. I'm very sorry for not being able to make a honest comittment at this time .


----------



## kingfishcam

aj6862 said:


> It looks as if I my have to work, not sure just yet and the bad thing is I won't know till the last min. However if I do come I would be bringing 1 other person and also I would do a desert like a cheese cake or some homemade pie. I'm very sorry for not being able to make a honest comittment at this time .


I hope it works out!


----------



## kingfishcam

The weather is shaping up for the weekend. Keep tour fingers crossed.  The pool is cold, but your welcome if you dare...

Some things I recommend you bring:

Bring your own drinks.  We all like some thing different, makes it easy...

Lawn chairs always go well around a campfire

Bug spray.  Yes bumper crop of mosquitoes in Michigan this year.

Cameron


----------



## kingfishcam

Location and contact

Just removed until next time....


----------



## humdinger

Thanks Cameron, Looking forward to it.

I just swam in my pool and it was 74 degrees. Two weeks ago it was 86. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Oh well. We'll still have a good time. See you Saturday.


----------



## kingfishcam

So far we are sitting on 20 people!I think my pool was at 68.  We shall see what the little bit of sun will do, but I can't see much more than 72 for Saturday.  I will stay close to the campfire.....


----------



## handymanstan

Its still not to late to add your name and come to the get together for good food and fun.  I just took 6 slabs of BB ribs out of the freezer and there is still time to take more out if any one else wants to join.

Stan


----------



## fwismoker

I'm still trying but it's a slim chance unfortunately. Next year for sure! 

Take good pics of the gathering for us!


----------



## kingfishcam

Salmon brine done and in the fridge to cool....


----------



## handymanstan

Hey KFC,  What kind of rubs do you want to use on the ribs?  The same on all or maybe try a couple different kinds.  Do I need to make up some or do you have that covered?

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

Stan, before I forget, could use a maverick 732, or whatever thermo you have.  2 smokers and only one here.

As for rubs, I have one ready, going to pull from the cupboard for a second, and you can bring some too.

Multiple flavor rubs!!  Bring it on!


----------



## kingfishcam

I will wing it on the chicken too, no pun intended.  :). Maybe a brine, EVOO and cupboard special rub with an apple smoke.


----------



## handymanstan

LOL KFC already had a 732 or two on the list.  I can bring some of Billbo's world famous dry rub.  I have some made but if anyone wants something different I can make whatever.


----------



## kingfishcam

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> LOL KFC already had a 732 or two on the list.  I can bring some of Billbo's world famous dry rub.  I have some made but if anyone wants something different I can make whatever.



Clearly a lesson why your called handymanstan!


----------



## kingfishcam

Just picked up 3 more for the Saturday Q!  These folks might be my toughest critics.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Y'all are gonna have a good time..  I can see it already.... 

:th_nopicsye3:


----------



## fwismoker

I'm mad I can't go :(


----------



## handymanstan

kingfishcam said:


> Just picked up 3 more for the Saturday Q! These folks might be my toughest critics.


I will pull another rack out of the freezer.


FWIsmoker said:


> I'm mad I can't go :(


We will miss you FWIsmoker.

Stan


----------



## humdinger

Today I put the country ribs in the fridge to thaw. Will marinate/brine them in Cherry Dr Pepper Friday night and rub em down sat morning so they're ready to go on the smoker when I get there. Will have some mac and cheese ready to go too.

Too bad you can't make it FWI. Was looking forward to meeting you. Oh well, I guess that's why this is an annual thing, maybe next go round!?


----------



## kingfishcam

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm mad I can't go :(


That's a bumer...  Maybe next time!Looking forward to the mac and cheese Hum!


----------



## kingfishcam

All this planning for a 6:00 dinner, but nothing about lunch.  I just remenbered how good the mild italian sausage was when I last cooked pulled pork.Who is cooking the side of bell peppers??????????


----------



## handymanstan

I though we were having salmon for lunch and I can bring some smoked cheese and crackers.  I like to throw some smoked sausage on when I smoke ribs and then there are snacks to eat while the ribs finish.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Hey KFC, what time did you say dinner was on Saturday? Just trying to plan out my work schedule.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## kingfishcam

6:00 ish was my plan..  Salmon should be done by noon!Scott, show up whenever you can.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I'm gunning to be there by 4ish. I'll see if I can bring some stuffed jalapeños to smoke. All this working kills my free time. I'll ask the wife if she has time to prepare them.  If we get them on by 4ish they should be done by 6. I'll also need you to send me your address KFC. Thanks again.


----------



## kingfishcam

We picked up a salad and desert doner on the last couple folks..

I grabbed chicken thighs, maybe brine and smoke one pack, and just grill the other.

Picking up corn from local farmer tonight.

Wife making a couple broccoli salad thingy she likes.

Beer... Check.

Breakfast fatty fixins.... Check

Lunch mild Italian to go with cheese, crackers and smoked salmon.... Check

S'more stuff for campfire... Check

Don't forget your lawn chairs and drinks!


----------



## kingfishcam

Holy moly I have bunch of fish to smoke.  I stuffed a 5 gallon pail full.  :)

Hope you guys like salmon...


----------



## fwismoker

I think ya'all will have more food than you'll know what to do with.))


----------



## humdinger

I have a block of smoked muenster I can bring as a snack to go round. It's not a lot, but enough to make up one presentable tray of cheese and crackers.


----------



## humdinger

FWIsmoker said:


> I think ya'all will have more food than you'll know what to do with.))





kingfishcam said:


> Holy moly I have bunch of fish to smoke. I stuffed a 5 gallon pail full. :)
> 
> Hope you guys like salmon...


Hmm, you guys got me nervous now. Should I bring all this pork or just one? The one on the left is about 5 pounds and the right is about 7 pounds. Also note that I was planning on cutting them in half to make them stretch and maybe in case someone doesn't want a whole one. If I bring both, that would make for about 50-60 pieces. Thoughts?













20130809_145916.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Aug 9, 2013


----------



## handymanstan

Humdinger,   I think one would be enough. There is going to be a lot of food.  We will all probably be taking food home.  Yum leftovers...

Stan


----------



## humdinger

Thanks Stan. That's what I suspected. Will do.


----------



## pastorgadget

I am bummed I will not be able to make this event. Post pics to share. Sounds like fun.


----------



## kingfishcam

Sorry I have not put up pics today.  Stan came by and got the ribs rubbed and on ice.  I got the salmon all trayed up and in the fridge.  Had some running around to do and just did not have a chance to get it all done...

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## kingfishcam

The games have begun!
On the left we have a highly modded MF that will be cooking chicken, sausage and jalapeño peppers.
On the right we have a cres cor electric that currently is housing 3 full sheet trays if salmon soaked in POPs bring.  Later the ribs will follow..

All smoking will be provided by Mr. T Johnson's AMPS products!

Apple dust and pecan pellets going on the fish by the way...













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam

Check it out.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam

The family of turkeys came out to smell the smoke.  I don't think they understand there is still pleanty of space in the smoker...













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## handymanstan

Good morning KFC,  You early bird the fish is looking good.  KFC has a beautiful place and we are going to have a great time today.  Do you need anything I will be leaving about 9:00-9:30. 

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam

I think we are good Stan.


----------



## kingfishcam

Chicken is prepped.  EVOO and some SPOG rub.  Never smoked chicken before, so a bit of an experiment.













image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## fwismoker

After smoking the chicken I'd sear it all on a hot kettle grill if someone has one.  

Seeing those turkeys is awesome.. Room for those right next to the other birds.. Lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Michigan Q gathering was a great success! Thank you so much for your hospitality KFC. Thank you for the invite humdinger. I'll take you up on that offer to meet at brads sometime. Thank you for all your knowledge and the smoked watermelon Stan! 

Anytime any of you want to smoke and drink some beers all day I'm in. Just give me some notice and I will show up! 

Great time guys!!! My wife and I had a blast! 

Your piece of property is awesome cam! I might need to see if we can hunt some duck on it! Of course all duck I hit on your property will be smoked there, and enjoyed by all!

Thanks again! I hope we can do it again a lot sooner than next August!

Thanks again everyone,
Scott


----------



## fwismoker

That's great to hear guys,  looking forward to next year!


----------



## kingfishcam

All I can say I'd I had a great time with some new friends!  Thanks to everyone for bringing something special to the party!  A special thanks to Stan for being there start to finish the whole weekend.

I would like a standing order for the Mrs. Humdinger Mac and cheese please...


----------



## JckDanls 07

glad everybody had a great time..  these gatherings are a blast..  can't wait for the S FL. Gathering coming up....   uuummm..  one question though...  was everybody's camera broke....  

:th_What_NO_QVIEW:


----------



## aj6862

I'm sorry I did not get to make it, but I'm glad to hear that everyone had a great time. The pics look good and I'm sure the food was awsome. Ill be sure to make it to the next one for sure


----------



## kingfishcam

Stan took.a few pics, but I know he was busy today.


----------



## handymanstan

The q-view but first I just want to say smoking people are the best.  I had a great time and met so many people I can't remember every ones names already.

The food was great.  The weather was great. The fire was great and the people awesome. Cam and Ann were the perfect hosts and I know everyone left full and happy.  Now some pics.













smoke 032.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Humdingers Mac and cheese and country ribs.  The beans Tom made were really good.













smoke 017.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 026.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






The BB ribs and scalloped potatoes.













smoke 027.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






The ABTs  half summer sausage and half of them cream cheese.













smoke 028.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Cams corn.













smoke 029.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Salads













smoke 030.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 018.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Smoked watermelon.













smoke 008.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






TBS













smoke 014.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






The pool.













smoke 009.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Hillbillyrkstr and his wife with my friend D













smoke 010.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Humdinger and mike













smoke 012.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 013.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Waiting for food.













smoke 015.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






daver1208













smoke 019.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Starting the fire













smoke 020.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 021.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Games













smoke 022.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






The rock band













smoke 023.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






Games













smoke 024.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 033.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 034.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 035.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 036.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013


















smoke 041.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Aug 11, 2013






The fire.

What I learned is the next time to get someone who is not cooking or drinking to take the pics and write down names.

I think the forum might be getting some new members from this party.

Next year the get together will be planed out a bit better and will grow but this first year was the bomb.

Stan


----------



## fwismoker

S-weet   Looking forward to next year guys. Good time had by all see!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Ahaaahahhahahahhahahahahhahaaa!  I'm not taking pictures if you can drink Stan! 

Party was great! KFC and his wife did a fine job, and had a great piece of property to host a bbq event for the pit masters of michigan! 

Thanks again everyone! Had a great time! Would have stayed longer but the pup was kenneled up, and wearing that damn satellite dish because she was just spayed.


----------



## humdinger

Great job on the pics Stan and I also agree that meeting everyone and visiting is what I enjoyed the most. That smoked watermelon was a new treat I'm going to try soon and your ribs were great too, some of the most tender baby backs I've had in awhile.

It was really great talking Tiger Baseball, smoking, and trading ideas with everyone. Cam and Ann we're wonderful hosts and made everyone feel welcome. Thanks to Mike who made the trip down from Mt. Pleasant. I believe he was the member who drove the furthest.

Hillbillyrckstr and his wonderful wife made some kicka$$ stuffed jalapenos (the Sriracha sausage inside was quite a surprise!) and I really enjoyed visiting with you too.

Fun was had by all and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## handymanstan

Humdinger said:


> Great job on the pics Stan and I also agree that meeting everyone and visiting is what I enjoyed the most. That smoked watermelon was a new treat I'm going to try soon and your ribs were great too, some of the most tender baby backs I've had in awhile.
> 
> It was really great talking Tiger Baseball, smoking, and trading ideas with everyone. Cam and Ann we're wonderful hosts and made everyone feel welcome. Thanks to Mike who made the trip down from Mt. Pleasant. I believe he was the member who drove the furthest.
> 
> Hillbillyrckstr and his wonderful wife made some kicka$$ stuffed jalapenos (the Sriracha sausage inside was quite a surprise!) and I really enjoyed visiting with you too.
> 
> Fun was had by all and I can't wait to do it again.


Thanks Humdinger,  Although I missed most of the most important pics like prep, the food in the smokers, the salmon, and lunch.  It was great meeting you and let me know how the watermelon works out for you.

Stan


----------



## humdinger

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Thanks Humdinger,  Although I missed most of the most important pics like prep, the food in the smokers, the salmon, and lunch.  It was great meeting you and let me know how the watermelon works out for you.
> 
> Stan


Will do! It was great meeting you too.


----------



## doodleq

Glad it went so well guys....
Sorry I missed it!


----------



## dj mishima

Oh man!  I forgot about this!

I was under the assumption that this event wasn't going to happen from lack of interest...  And I didn't do anything last weekend...

Oh well, perhaps next time.


----------

